# Finally... *Pic Heavy*



## ayleriahmousers (Jan 31, 2013)

Okay, well I've been trying to get my dad to agree to letting me keep/breed mice for a few months now, and he said yes about two weeks ago! I've taken those two weeks to get everything set up for the little critters and just a few hours ago we finally made the drive to go and pick up a few of them. At first, my dad said three, meaning that I could get one buck and two does, but when we got to the store, I ended up only getting does, but I got four of them. I'm going to wait a few months to get a buck, just to see how I do with these girlies. So, without further adeu, here they are 

Secret- broken dove
Milyn "Mimi"- poor black self
Ava- extreme white pied agouti (possible tan, too?)
Cali- broken agouti








This is Ava's butt, where you can kind of almost see a little spot of tan? I'm not completely sure, this is just speculation.








Secret is the one laying down and Mimi is sitting up. (this is one of my favorite pictures that I took)








Ava is in the background, and Cali is laying on top of Secret.








Secret in the background, Ava and Cali (whom I'm pretty sure are sisters) are up front.








Another shot of Ava and Cali. Ava likes to show her butt off...








Family photo!








Mimi and Secret








Here, it looks as if Mimi has a greyish-white spot on her chest, but she doesn't. It's just a trick of the lighting. Also, you can see more of Ava's spots 








I snapped the most pictures of Secret, as she's the least social of the four. She likes being by herself, which only makes it easy for me to take pictures!








By the end of the week, I'll probably have butt shots of all four for you guys.








More of my little dove girlie.








Sorry that this picture is a bit blurry, but I like that it shows off Secret's white-striped belly c:

That's all of the pictures that I have for you guys right now, but I'll be sure to update you with some more once they come out of their tissue box!

-Ayleriah


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Pretty mice =) Secret's face stripe is too cute!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cute! If you're looking for ID help, broken is a term used for mice with a specific pattern.
http://www.afrma.org/micemkd.htm

Tan hairs around the genitals a common fault in mice (just means it wouldn't be something you'd show). Being mostly white, I guess you wouldn't know unless you bred her to a self.

So I think you'd write your colors & patterns as:
Secret-pied dove
Mimi-black self (you're right about it being a poor example for showing, but you probably wouldn't need to write it since none of your mice are show types)
Ava-pied agouti (there is something called "extreme black" so you wouldn't want to call it "extreme white", but I understand what you're getting at. She's be considered something like a high marked pied. With a little selective breeding, you could have a bunch of BEWs! Black eyed whites.)
Cali-pied agouti


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations! Sadly my first out of the two mice is going to have to be put down very soon  but hey she is suffering and its her time so bye bye Mayzie. I would put her out of misery now but I can't find a way yet  enough of me gorgeous mice


----------

